# Behind the Curtain: Embedded with Audi Sport at R18 Sebring Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It is surprisingly quiet at 9AM this warm Florida Monday morning. The silence at Sebring International Raceway is striking compared to the bustle of race week just a few days earlier and especially the deafening roar of the 12 Hours of Sebring. The winners of that race crossed the finish line no less than 35 hours earlier. Team race transporters, at least most of them, are gone and the most hungover of race fans have torn down their scaffold lookouts and rolled out in their toterhomes. It seems like a different world, litter everywhere yet no one around. And privacy is just how Audi Sport likes it when they’re about to test a new car.

“Have you seen it yet?” Audi Sport’s Howden Haynes says to me as we greet each other under the Audi Sport Team Joest hospitality tent. 

* Full Story *


----------

